# 2004 nissan sentra...part questions



## rusan20 (Mar 1, 2010)

Need help...ive got a 04 sentra 1.8 base...im trying to get some aftermarket parts for it but there isnt many out there for this model...So my question is can i use parts from other models? Ex: SE-R, Spec V


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

depends on what it is. Engine parts, no.


----------



## rusan20 (Mar 1, 2010)

the exhaust system is one thing...i haven't found a full cat-back system for the base model ive only found it for the 2.5l engine


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

as in the way it is routed on the vehicle, the catback would probably mount up.. but the diameter would most likely be to large and you would lose needed back pressure... (your bottom end would be weak)


----------



## rusan20 (Mar 1, 2010)

damn...would it be better to straight pipe it w/ smaller diameter pipe than the cat system of a 2.5l so that i dont lose the back pressure?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

backpressure being good is a myth. 

The truth about exhaust backpressure and torque

Exhaust backpressure the myth - ThumperTalk


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I had a 85 Sentra that I used too big of a ex. pipe on... bottom end was pretty bad, but once it got going the top end was great! I found a happy medium


----------



## rusan20 (Mar 1, 2010)

another question...its kinda silly but...my sentra is a base model and it doesnt have the tachometer...the 1.8S has it...could i get a gauge cluster off a 1.8S and plug into my sentra so that i can have the tach on my gauge cluster


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nope. the ECU isn't wired for it, nor is there any wiring from the ECU to the gauge cluster.


----------



## rusan20 (Mar 1, 2010)

ok...a coworker had mentioned that it could be done as long as u add the wiring needed if it wasnt there...is that true?


----------



## rusan20 (Mar 1, 2010)

could i get both, the ECU and Gauge cluster out from the same car and plug it in on mine?


----------



## rusan20 (Mar 1, 2010)

does anybody know if the ebay headers for the qg18de engine really work?


----------

